# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip v5.03, S-Card v3.10 & SmartMoto v4.24. DETAILS INSIDE!

## mohamed73

Dear users, 
We present new version of *Smart-Clip v5.03*, *S-Card v3.10* and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
With this release we moved to the *next level* in servicing MTK-based models. Such new features and improvements have been added to this version:    *Developed advanced flashing option for the following phones with NAND flash memory type:* *Motorola:* *EX112 / EX115 / EX122 / EX128**Alcatel:*  *OT-800  / OT-802 / OT-802Y / OT-803 / OT-803D / OT-806 / OT-806D / OT-807 /  OT-807D / OT-808 / OT-808G / OT-808M / OT-809 / OT-810 / OT-813 /  OT-813D / OT-818 / OT-818D / OT-819 / OT-819D / OT-828 / OT-880 / OT-888  / OT-888D / OT-I802 / OT-I880 / OT-I898 / OT-C819D* 
Same flash file can be flashed into NAND chips with different page sizes (either 512 or 2048 bytes per page), e.g. OT-802 *Added restore backup from one phone with NAND flash memory type into another.* 
Thus, phone’s firmware will be upgraded  * Implemented autodetection and bad blocks marking during the flashing process of the phones with NAND chip.* 
This new feature helps to fix bad blocks that newly occurred in the phone flash *Added complete handling of NAND bit errors.* 
Single bit errors are corrected transparently. In case of uncorrectable  bit errors presence in phone or it’s backup file, SmartMoto will inform  you about it. Also, SmartMoto prevents flashing the backup file with  uncorrectable bit errors, *Released direct unlock and read codes options for Alcatel OT-355D.* 
This dual-sim MTK-model based on MT6223 is now added to the list of supported 
Flash files for *new MTK models* will be *uploaded* to SmartMoto section (folder mfw) of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip ON!*  *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

